
Show HN: Hide Feed – Get things done without distractions - dkthehuman
https://hidefeed.com/
======
dkthehuman
Hi HN!

For the last several months, I've been working on a Chrome/Firefox extension
that hides distractions on sites like Facebook, YouTube, Twitter, Amazon,
LinkedIn, Instagram, Reddit, and Gmail.

Today's websites are designed to suck us in and keep us engaged by providing a
never-ending stream of content. The longer we stay, the more ads we'll see,
the more products we'll buy, and the more we'll boost their revenue and
engagement metrics. Companies might claim to put their users first, but their
business models provide powerful incentivizes to get people hooked.

If you care about spending your time well, you might try avoiding these sites
entirely. But that's often difficult in practice because these sites offer
genuinely useful services. YouTube is designed to make us spend hours falling
down their recommendations rabbit hole, but it's also the best place to learn
how to change a tire. How can we benefit from products while avoiding the
distractions?

The solution I developed mirrors how I learned to handle my weak spot for
sweets. When faced with goodies like donuts or a box of Oreos, I have the fun
tendency to devour them nonstop until I feel sick and pretty much regret all
my life decisions. I originally thought the answer was more self-control —
that I should be able to sit in a room surrounded by sweets and maintain the
willpower to ignore them all. But no matter how many times I tried that
strategy, I'd often succumb to temptation and go right back to binging.

Over the years, I found a solution that actually worked: I simply stopped
buying sweets and bringing them home. My problem completely disappeared once
there were no sweets to eat. Changing my environment turned out to be much
easier and more effective than developing a superhuman level of willpower —
the key wasn't learning to resist temptations, but removing them entirely.

That's the core idea behind Hide Feed: It hides temptations on websites so
that you can get things done without distractions. That means being able to
respond to messages on Twitter without getting sucked into the feed. Or find a
particular email in Gmail without being sidetracked by all the unread ones. Or
ordering items on Amazon without seeing advertisements for things you don't
need.

I designed Hide Feed with your privacy as a top priority. Here's what that
means:

\- Hide Feed requests access only to the sites you select, not all sites.

\- Hide Feed contains zero tracking or analytics code.

\- Hide Feed makes money by offering a premium tier, not by selling your data.

\- Your browsing history stays in your browser and is never transmitted.

Hide Feed is part of a suite of tools I'm developing to help people spend
their time well, and I'd love to hear your feedback! Thanks so much.

DK

P.S. If you'd like to read about the process behind developing Hide Feed, I've
been keeping a daily, public journal at
[https://roadtoramen.com](https://roadtoramen.com).

